# Brewers yeast and garlic?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

This was mentioned recently in another thread about flea control, but I was wondering if anyone here had experience with 'brewers yeast and garlic' pills for their dogs? 

There's a decent amount of information online about it and I'm sure sometimes it comes down to the individual dog as to whether it's ok for them. It's supposed to be good for the skin/coat amongst other things.

here is some of the info about it..(not pointing out this brand at all..just the info provided)....

Only Natural Pet Brewer's Yeast & Garlic Tablets for Dogs & Cats


----------

